# [360] R-JTAG is coming! new exploit for Phat 360's only.



## DinohScene (May 1, 2013)

After months of development.
TX is ready to announce that the new exploit for Phatty 360's is coming, named R-JTAG.

Boot speeds are from instant boot to 15 seconds.
Works on the latest dashes and works with problematic consoles.



> - R-JTAG comes in two flavors – a starter kit and an ultimate kit with all the bells and whistles
> - The first release will support Zephyr, Opus, Falcon, Jasper
> - There will be a Xenon only version
> - Boot speeds are similar to JTAG and RGH1 (from instaboot to 10 seconds)
> ...


 
Some of the testers have commented on the R-JTAG as well.


> - There are a extremely large portion of instant boots! considering RGH1 and RGH2 were beyond useless on this console – Its fu##in awesome!
> 
> - My Jasper has never taken more than 15 seconds to boot. I've been using it for months now with an older, unrefined version of the hack. So yeah, its pretty good.
> 
> ...


 

Ofcourse this is great news, I myself have a unbootable Zephyr and Falcon that I'm going to to try with the new R-JTAG!


Edit:
R-JTAG Starter Kit MSRP $34.95
R-JTAG Ultimate Kit MSRP $54.95
Cheers to Devin for the prices! 

Source: TX website


----------



## Vappy (May 1, 2013)

Got a pair of Xenons I'm half considering glitching, only half because considering their age, there's the likelyhood that they could RRoD at any time. Still, great to see TX at the top of their game as always! A fond send-off at the tail-end of the 360s life before the new Xbox moves in.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 1, 2013)

yay here some pics


----------



## Devin (May 1, 2013)

Modified CR3s. ;O; (Top= R-JTAG Bottom=CR3.)


----------



## FAST6191 (May 1, 2013)

I know I say this in most threads but ooh shiny.

Might even RGH the dead DVD slim I have around here and do this on my Jasper.


----------



## DinohScene (May 1, 2013)

Devin said:


> Modified CR3s. ;O; (Top= R-JTAG Bottom=CR3.)


 
If true then it won't be long till the R-JTAG is reverse engineered ;p


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 1, 2013)

I have a 360 that I think is a Falcon, and I've been wanting to get a hacked 360, but I was considering getting a RGH'd second one since I want to keep Live (even though I don't have a gold membership anymore, I can usually find a 48 hr code if I really want to play online and getting updates is nice)
However, a proper JTAG would be even better, if I can find someone willing to do it for me reasonably over here in Norway.
So this has definitely caught my interest


----------



## DinohScene (May 1, 2013)

If you know what you're doing and have the money for it, then you could get a Dual NAND.
However this does mean that 1 slip up means that your console is banned.


----------



## air2004 (May 1, 2013)

I have an old banned fat in my closet , couple questions ....
How much for this ?
Who in the US and on this fourm can I trust to install this for me ?
and can it run games off a usb hard drive ?


----------



## DinohScene (May 1, 2013)

air2004 said:


> I have an old banned fat in my closet , couple questions ....
> How much for this ? *Think somewhere near 30 quid.*
> Who in the US and on this fourm can I trust to install this for me ? *Devin, but idk if he does RGH/R-JTAG installs anymore.*
> and can it run games off a usb hard drive ? *Swap out your original HDD for a 500GB/1TB/2TB 2.5inch HDD, and load everything from the internal HDD.*
> *It's much quicker and looks neater.*


----------



## Devin (May 1, 2013)

I remember seeing the prices. Update the OP pl0x.

_*R-JTAG Starter Kit MSRP $34.95
R-JTAG Ultimate Kit MSRP $54.95 *_


----------



## sjones900 (May 1, 2013)

Devin said:


> I remember seeing the prices. Update the OP pl0x.
> 
> _*R-JTAG Starter Kit MSRP $34.95*_
> _*R-JTAG Ultimate Kit MSRP $54.95 *_


 
Has the difference between the two been mentioned?


----------



## Devin (May 1, 2013)

Not yet. Looks like the Ulitmate Bundle includes a JRunner Programmer though. Only difference I see as of now.


----------



## DinohScene (May 1, 2013)

sjones900 said:


> Has the difference between the two been mentioned?


 
Ultimate includes everything you need.
Starter is just the RJTAG chip and some wires.


----------



## Armadillo (May 1, 2013)

Yay, I guess. Wonder why it's called R-Jtag, when it seems to use a modded cr3 pro.

Lots of hardware again, I miss the old jtag, couple of diodes (or transistors) and you were good to hack the box .


----------



## codezer0 (May 3, 2013)

Sounds interesting, but I'm not sure what this would do. Would this work on a system that is up to date with the dashboards and stuff?


----------



## air2004 (May 3, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> Sounds interesting, but I'm not sure what this would do. Would this work on a system that is up to date with the dashboards and stuff?


- Works on the very latest dash/kernel versions
Did you read what the OP wrote ?


----------



## codezer0 (May 3, 2013)

Just because the site might say it doesn't necessarily mean that it's been actually _tested_ on whatever the current dashboard is, or that a future dash update doesn't end up killing your ability to use it. Or if it happens to work now without getting banned, that a future one doesn't get you banned further.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 3, 2013)

did they say if the xexon chip is gonna cost more?


----------



## DinohScene (May 3, 2013)

That's why you hardware hack your 360 with either the RGH2 or the new R-JTAG to obtain your CPU key.
If you have your CPU key then you can hack it whenever you want to.

Or install a Dual NAND and have 1 clean NAND and 1 hacked ;]
Switch between the 2, having the internal HDD for XBLive and a USB drive for the hacked one.


----------



## DinohScene (May 3, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> did they say if the *xenon* chip is gonna cost more?


 
Probably the same as the normal ones.


----------



## air2004 (May 3, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> Just because the site might say it doesn't necessarily mean that it's been actually _tested_ on whatever the current dashboard is, or that a future dash update doesn't end up killing your ability to use it. Or if it happens to work now without getting banned, that a future one doesn't get you banned further.


My 1 360 is already banned


----------



## DinohScene (May 3, 2013)

Hmm, should've mentioned it in me previous reply.
But usually it's either having a completely hacked system or a legit system.
You can't run homebrew and be on XBLive at the same time.

Having a hardware hacked 360 is basically banning yourself but how expensive is a second hand 360 these days?

Edit:
Hardware hacks will never be XBLive safe.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 3, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Hmm, should've mentioned it in me previous reply.
> But usually it's either having a completely hacked system or a legit system.
> You can't run homebrew and be on XBLive at the same time.
> 
> ...


there is a way to get hacked hardware online but it costs 70 bucks a day (and yes its legit iv used it) and your kv has to be unbanned


----------



## DinohScene (May 3, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> there is a way to get hacked hardware online but it costs 70 bucks a day (and yes its legit iv used it) and your kv has to be unbanned


 
Not worth it when an ODDE costs like 80 quid.
Saves you the trouble.
Besides, 95% of the people have a JTAG/RGH purely for games. 
Well.. it used to be that kids had JTAGs for hacked COD matches...
But I believe that's patched out..


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 3, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Not worth it when an ODDE costs like 80 quid.
> Saves you the trouble.
> Besides, 95% of the people have a JTAG/RGH purely for games.
> Well.. it used to be that kids had JTAGs for hacked COD matches...
> But I believe that's patched out..


no there still one service still not patched called xbox live stealth but it costs a  arm and a leg


----------



## DinohScene (May 3, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> no there still one service still not patched called xbox live stealth but it costs a arm and a leg


 
Going to be patched soon.
Save yourself the troubles and just ODDE the console if you want XBLive access ;p

It's just not worth the trouble.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 3, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Going to be patched soon.
> Save yourself the troubles and just ODDE the console if you want XBLive access ;p
> 
> It's just not worth the trouble.


I know (and you can get a dual nand too)


----------



## DinohScene (May 3, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> I know (and you can get a dual nand too)


 
Exactly.

Far more cost efficient then paying 75 quid everyday ;]


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 3, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Far more cost efficient then paying 75 quid everyday ;]


Well its 3000 for life time but who has 3000 bucks to spend when odde and dual nand are WAY cheaper.


----------



## Devin (May 3, 2013)

If you want Xbox Live then a ODDE would be the best bet. A one time cost, and saves you money on discs. The only reason someone with a RGH/JTAG would want to go online is simply because of mods. No other reason. Someone doesn't buy Xbox Live Stealth for $70, Xbox Live Gold, and waste a KV for playing online when there's LiNK available. So either they are charging other people ridiculous prices on doing mods. (Kiddies that want 10th Prestige or whatever.) That would cover the cost of the Xbox Stealth and other miscellaneous prices while also turning a profit.

Sell mods $20 per person, and get 8 people to buy them. $90 profit.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 3, 2013)

Devin said:


> If you want Xbox Live then a ODDE would be the best bet. A one time cost, and saves you money on discs. The only reason someone with a RGH/JTAG would want to go online is simply because of mods. No other reason. Someone doesn't buy Xbox Live Stealth for $70, Xbox Live Gold, and waste a KV for playing online when there's LiNK available. So either they are charging other people ridiculous prices on doing mods. (Kiddies that want 10th Prestige or whatever.) That would cover the cost of the Xbox Stealth and other miscellaneous prices while also turning a profit.
> 
> Sell mods $20 per person, and get 8 people to buy them. $90 profit.


Your prices are way off; its $1 per minute in the lobby with usually 1-5 people. But if you sell 8 full games there is your profit.


----------



## Devin (May 3, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> Your prices are way off; its $1 per minute in the lobby with usually 1-5 people. But if you sell 8 full games there is your profit.


 
There isn't a preset rate for modded lobbies. As I could make my own, and charge whatever I wanted.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 3, 2013)

Devin said:


> There isn't a preset rate for modded lobbies. As I could make my own, and charge whatever I wanted.


well there is a rate on the other site i go on and that's about what it goes for


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 3, 2013)

you can now pre order

http://www.ck3.co.uk/xecuter-rjtag-starter-kit.html

http://www.ck3.co.uk/xecuter-rjtag-ultimate-kit.html


and it says "R-JTAG is a totally new exploit that re-enables a version of the old JTAG hack that is incredibly fast, rock solid and reliable."


----------



## blattkube (May 6, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> you can now pre order
> 
> http://www.ck3.co.uk/xecuter-rjtag-starter-kit.html
> 
> ...


 
I wanted to order but there is no payment with mastercard or paypal. Only Visa.  Are there any other shops that ship to europe?


----------



## DinohScene (May 6, 2013)

Wait for a few weeks when it's released.
Then they will ship it to European based resellers ;]


----------

